# Europarts sale 20% until 6/1/11



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/

get 20% off until the 6 jan

quote "box 20

From the website:

"This promotion excludes the following categories In Dash Sat Nav, Standard Sat Nav, Widescreen Sat Nav, Sat Nav Cases, Sat Nav Software, Sat Nav Software, Sat Nav Mounts, Double DIN, CD Players, DVD Players, In Dash Screens, 5" (13cm) Speakers, 6" (16cm) Speakers, 4" (10cm) Speakers, 6x9" (15 x 23cm) Speakers, Bluetooth Hands Free Kits, Bluetooth Headsets, Parking Distance Sensors, Parking Distance Sensor, Reversing Cameras, Security Tracker System, Speed Camera Detectors, Pumps"


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Andysam,

I get the offers from Euro car pasrts emailed to me regularly and have bought a few items from them.

It is worth mentioning that these offers only apply to online transactions and do not apply at any branch.

I found this out the hard way by looking to buy a K & N air filter for my van. They had the wrong part numbers on the website, so I removed my Fiat one and took it with me to the branch. The guy was very good and ordered the right one (they did not have one on site). That is when I found out that I would have to pay full price from the branch.

Needless to say, it is still there waiting collection.


----------

